# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Anderson Silva v David Loiseau, via Dana

## Quil

Looks like the Spider's first fight will be against the Crow. Should be a good fight! Other news available in the link.

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/OtherSport...551861-cp.html

----------


## J.S.N.

if the real anderson silva shows up, it could be brutal for loiseau.

----------


## Hunter

I see Anderson taking this I hope I really dont like "the crow". He better pray for a cut thats all I can say

----------


## sonar1234

If the crow does not run away should be a very good fight.

----------


## Quil

> If the crow does not run away should be a very good fight.


Yeah, no kidding.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Bad matchup for the Crow, he is coming off a beating already. He better pray to god he can open a stupid cut, otherwise..i see a few lumps on his head once again.

----------

